# Help! i've got omy colonoscopy on tuesday :(



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Wah! I don't want it *sob*I'm not looking forward to it one bit, and i know the prep is going to be evil tomorrow. I've got two does of Picolax laxative powder to take and i think it's gona kill me...meep.Has anyone else had this done, and how violent is the effect of the laxative? If it's too scary, painful and grim, don't tell me. I'm hoping it's painless D ie urgency but not getting hot, dizzy and fainting with it.Help!I don't want a tube up my arse!!!


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

hiya,i do think the prep is the worse part.. but that was mostly because i had to drink this horrid liquid.. fleet phosphosoda.. yuck. basically i started going not too long after i drank the fleet and took the ducalux (i cant remember the spelling) pills and i went for about 6 hours till there was nothing left in me. the next morning i went again right before the scope. i would suggest trying to get a bathroom to yourself the whole night, when it hits it doesnt give you much time. stay as close to the bathroom as you can. try to make it more compfy, keep some books, magazines in there. i put a cusion in the bathroom and a blanket for those times when i felt i couldnt leave the bathroom, but wasn't needing the toilet at that moment.i don't remember much about the scope, they had me on twilight sedation.. apparently you are awake, but don't remember it. i kept forgetting things for the rest of the day. my bottom was very sore afterwords. i'd suggest some sort of balm for your bottom and some nice soft tp. i was very, very gassy and bloated afterward and that was the worse part i think.i had to do the prep for the other things i had done too (sigmoidoscopy, upper/lower gi's, etc) and they always had me drink that stuff.. hopefully the powder won't be too bad.good luck!!! hopefully they will give you that twilight sedation and you won't remember a thing


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

I've had a colonoscopy but i never took any laxatives beforehand. They said I would be awake during the procedure, but dazed, i dont remember anything whatsoever of it. And I wasnt sore afterwards either. Wouldnt have known i had have had it done. However the tube looks huge! I said to the doc that he aint putting that up my arse, then i sparked out :-/Gaz


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

The prep is undoubtedly the worst. Like Lindsay, I had a drug where I was awake, but couldn't remember any of it. The best of my recollection leaves me remembering the nurses talking to me and me just rambling on and on...I remember nothing after that. The prep, though...I'd rather take a laxative powder, I think. I had the fleet phospho-soda and it tasted so bad I cried when I had to keep drinking it, lol... Just make sure you've got a nice open bathroom and lots of reading material, because you'll spend the majority of the night there. The colonoscopy isn't the worst part, in my opinion. I hope the laxative powder works for you and everything goes as it should! Good luck!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

DrDevil, are you sure you didn't have a simooidoscopy. I think they HAVE to prep you for a colonsoscopy, but not for a sigmoid. I had that one done too.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

thanks everyone x i've taken 5 mins out of my toilet schedule to write this...i'm surviving *just* that laxative stuff has turned my inards to water *urgh*xxx


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

just another hour until my last dose of Picolax...i'm only going to take half though...I would very much like to be sick *heave*...and then faint as i haven't eaten since 7pm lastnight (it's 2.45pm here in England).toodles x


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

Yep the worst part is when the doc unrolls the freaking garden hose....You guys are so lucky I didnt have so much as an aspirin....


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

well, i've survived. the darn picolax still hasn't entirely worn off yet, but the test itself wasn't so bad. It hurt a little but i was away with the faeries so i can't remember a great deal *phew*It didn't show up anything horrific, although they're doing a biopsy to check for microscopic evils







hope everyon else is okay, and thanks for putting up with my colonoscopy panic!*hugs*


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

my aunt is an x-ray tech and right now is learning how to run some sort of new machine that can actually give an amazing picture of the inside of your body, i can't remember the name of it, but apparently it gives full-color 3-d images and they've used it on two people at a hospital here.. in place of the colonscopy. you still have to do the prep, and they still "inflate" you, but you don't have to have a giant tube going you know where.sparkle, i'm glad everything has gone ok for you (well, as much as they can with that damn tube). i hope your tests come back healthy.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

thanks Lindsay xI've heard a little of this x-ray technique over in the UK. it can also be used to scan for heart defects and other yucky stuff...i just hope they start to use it soon!


----------



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

Ohhh, when I had my colonoscopy the worst part was the FLEET. That crappy taste, I get chills when I think about it. I think the preparation is the harder part, drink a lot of water. The procedure was really a breeze for me. I don't know what the powder you have is like, but the FLEET was a killer.


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

The procedure itself is nothing....I didnt feel anything but I think I did sorta wake up cuz I remember the doctor saying something to the nurse about medicine and then I guess they put me back to sleep but it did not hurt. I was sorta sore the next day like bruised or pulled muscle around where my ovaries are but a tylonol and time got rid of the discomfort. Fleet was terrible I mixed it with gingerale and it was still horrid. It's like drinking salt water.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Sparkle,I'm glad it went well for you. I love the idea of someday the colonoscopy being completely replaced by something less invasive...I've read about a procedure lately where you actually swallow this pill and it's a camera, and it travels through your system and sends the images to these electrode things that you wear on a little belt that are stuck to you for a couple days, and eventually the little camera comes out, and you go back to the doctor, and they view the information from the little belt thing. supposedly it can detect almost exactly what a colonoscopy can, only with much less prep, no anesthesia, and, i would assume, less time. It sounds like a dream to me...after the prep with the fleet...i would sell my soul to never have to even SMELL fleet again, lol. But so glad it went well, Sparkle!!!!!


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

did any of you ever have to drink barium? that was pretty bad too, but not nearly as bad as the fleet. fleet is like saltwater, only thicker. gross.


----------



## squirsh66 (Jun 16, 2003)

yeah that barium is like gone off yogurt!. I had to drink it for a barium meal and dairy products really don't agree with me, so they made jump up onto some xray machine and twist u round and round when your tummy just wants to heave! I had picolax too for my coloposcopy so it wasn't too bad! Have any of you had key hole surgery to check your womb and ovaries?, i had it last week its called a laproscopy or something and i have never been so sore!


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

tweetie,i had the laproscopy thing done when i had my appendix and some endo taken out. that was sore afterwards! they put me out during. i do have a cute little scar on the lower rim of my belly button now though


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

Hi everybody! I just had my colonoscopy this morning and I had a question. How long afterwards do you have a normal BM?? Do u get constipated for a few days?? Thanks!


----------



## dbains2k (Jun 8, 2003)

lindsay, I had to have barium a few months ago. That was HORRIBLE. I couldn't believe that they made me drink TWO FULL GLASSES of that junk. And they warned me that I'd be constipated for a few days. But I wasn't. As soon as the X-rays were done, I had to rush to the washroom. For the rest of the day I had gas and a few runs of D, but no C.Anyway, today I had to drink the fleet. BLECH! I'd say the barium, I guess, just because there was so much more to drink.


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

tamgirl,i wasn't constipated afterwords, i just had normal bm's. it was great! i did have really bad gas and bloating though and my bottom was sore.dbains, i only had to drink one glass of the barium and it was the day after the fleet. fleet makes me throw up about half of what i drink. to this day i can't drink gatorade becaue it reminds me of the taste. the barium didnt make me choke, so that was a plus. plus it didnt have a taste.. other than chalk. but it was still nasty stuff. it was hard to swallow.


----------

